# Moss



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the DFW area and was unable to make it to the last meeting. I heard that Rich V might have the type of moss I'm looking for. Does anyone know how I can contact him?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I text him, but haven't heard back. I can always try again. the fish gallery might be able to get some.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I forgot about the fish box. Im giving that a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Richard's user name on APC and DFWFishBox is : Rich V. You can pm him on both web sites. I think he hangs out on DFWFishBox more than APC.


----------

